# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  قوانين يجب إلتزامها rules must be applied

## GSM-AYA

*
 Dear brothers and sisters we are in a respectable forum 
so we ought to choose what we post here 
اخواني واخواتي نحن هنا في منتدى مهم ومحترم لذلك يجدر بنا اختيار مواضيعنا بحرص أكثر  
I wont prolong on you, here are some points you must regard  
لن أطيل عليكم , وهذة بعض النقاط الهامة التي أود منكم الإنتباه إليها  
First : fear Allah and remember, He is watching us in what we say or write 
أولا يجب أن نتذكر مخافة الله ورقابته علينا فيما نقول ونكتب  
lets post the useful topic which don't contain rude words or impolite photos 
فلننشر مواضيع هادفة , خالية من الكلمات البذيئة أو الصور الغير لائقة  
we welcome any valuable topic  deals with English Literature ,  
translated poems  ,essays ,stories  comic writings ,,etc ...unless it contains bad  manners 
نرحب بكل موضوع هادف وقيم  يطرح هنا  سواءا كان يتعلق بالأدب الأنكليزي او   كان قصائد مترجمة من لغات اخرى للأنكليزية , مقالات , كتابات فكاهية قصص   الخ ... إلا إذا كان سيئا ومخالفا للأدب والأخلاق  
Before you post ,reread your topic and try to correct the  mistakes whether  they're grammatical or spelling mistakes  
قبل نشر اي موضوع  اعد قراءته وحاول تصحيح الأخطاء نحوية كانت أم أملائية  
I hope you perceived what I want to say 
أتمنى أن تكونو فهمتم ما أردت قوله  
wish you the best*

----------

